
Indiana Pi Bill - artursapek
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indiana_Pi_Bill
======
DarkWiiPlayer
I believe numberphile (a youtube channel) made a video about this some time
ago. Look that up if you prefer watching a video to reading wikipedia
articles.

